# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  1С - Предприятие 7.7 чем отличается База от ПРОФ

## prod_tovar

Здравствуйте! Может кто проинформирует меня - дилетанта. Чем отличается 1С - Предприятие 7.7 База 
от 1С - Предприятие 7.7 ПРОФ. Спасибо.

----------


## avm3110

> Чем отличается 1С


Для дилетанта ответ прост - функционалом

----------


## alexandr_ll

Конфигурации Проф и базовая идентичны, различие в том, что в базовую запрещено вносить изменения.
Вообще из официального прайса 1С версии 7.7 исключены, однако по дополнительной заявке у франчайзи можно приобрести проф версию 
4601546048806 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 ПРОФ+ ИТС по цене от 13 000 руб

----------

prod_tovar (16.03.2015)

----------


## prod_tovar

> Конфигурации Проф и базовая идентичны, различие в том, что в базовую запрещено вносить изменения.
> Вообще из официального прайса 1С версии 7.7 исключены, однако по дополнительной заявке у франчайзи можно приобрести проф версию 
> 4601546048806 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 ПРОФ+ ИТС по цене от 13 000 руб


Тогда как узнать какая конфигурация Проф или базовая у меня? Поняла так, когда обновляла - "ПРОФ", т.к. базовые обновления не загружались. В будущем как в самой 1с 7.7 проверить какая у нас конфигурация или в другой 7-ке? Спасибо. =))

----------


## alexandr_ll

> как узнать какая конфигурация Проф или базовая


"Помощь" - "О программе" -

----------


## prod_tovar

Там не написано база это или ПРОФ.

----------


## alexandr_ll

Войти в режиме "Конфигуратор".
Если в пункте "Конфигурация" только пункт "Загрузить измененную конфигурацию" , то базовая.
Если есть пункт "Открыть конфигурацию",то Проф.

----------

prod_tovar (19.03.2015)

----------


## avm3110

> Может кто проинформирует меня - дилетанта. Чем отличается 1С - Предприятие 7.7 База
> от 1С - Предприятие 7.7 ПРОФ


Видно дилетант в гугле забанен - https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%B...D0OYnZPbCOgbgK
Информация для понимания - море. Но если лень, привожу ответ одной из ссылок:
Платформа 1С 7.7

Существуют 3 варианта поставок - базовая, стандартная и ПРОФ-версия.

Базовая конфигурация ничем не отличается от прочих типовых, кроме того, что имеет признак базовой, сильно ограничивающий ее изменение. В базовой бухгалтерии пользователи имеют возможность редактировать шаблоны печатных форм первичных документов. В ЗиК - вводить новые виды расчетов, изменять ставки подоходного и других налогов, учитывая особенности регионального законодательства. С базовыми конфигурациями обычно поставляются однопользовательские платформы, работающие в файловом варианте, поэтому работать с БД может единовременно только 1 пользователь. Рассчитаны они на пользователей, для удовлетворения потребностей которых заложенного производителем функционала вполне достаточно. Соответственно и цена у них самая низкая.

Все остальные варианты (ПРОФ или стандартная, сетевая или не сетевая, SQL или файловая) - особенности прилагаемого движка.
Стандартные и ПРОФ версии платформы 7.7 используют одну и ту же типовую конфигурацию, которую можно редактировать. Разница состоит в особенностях применяемого движка(платформы):

    в стандартной версии может быть использован только один план счетов;
    количество субконто для каждого счета (то есть количество разрезов аналитики по каждому счету) в стандартной версии не может быть более 3;
    уровень иерархии элементов справочников не может превышать 4;
    в стандартной версии не поддерживаются "сложные проводки", то есть проводки, имеющие один счет дебета и несколько счетов кредита или наоборот;
    в стандартной версии не поддерживается "разделитель учета" - средство, позволяющее в одной информационной базе вести бухгалтерский учет по нескольким предприятиям. Разумеется, существует возможность с помощью стандартной версии вести учет по нескольким предприятиям на одном компьютере в отдельных информационных базах.

В любом из вариантов поставки поддерживается возможность установки обновлений типовых конфигураций.

Поэтому хинт для узнать - "не проф ли у вас": Попробуйте завести ещё одно предприятие для ведения учета. получилось - у вас проф, нет - значит "не проф".

----------

prod_tovar (19.03.2015)

----------


## prod_tovar

> Видно дилетант в гугле забанен - https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%B...D0OYnZPbCOgbgK
> Информация для понимания - море. Но если лень, привожу ответ одной из ссылок:
> Платформа 1С 7.7
> 
> Существуют 3 варианта поставок - базовая, стандартная и ПРОФ-версия.
> 
> Базовая конфигурация ничем не отличается от прочих типовых, кроме того, что имеет признак базовой, сильно ограничивающий ее изменение. В базовой бухгалтерии пользователи имеют возможность редактировать шаблоны печатных форм первичных документов. В ЗиК - вводить новые виды расчетов, изменять ставки подоходного и других налогов, учитывая особенности регионального законодательства. С базовыми конфигурациями обычно поставляются однопользовательские платформы, работающие в файловом варианте, поэтому работать с БД может единовременно только 1 пользователь. Рассчитаны они на пользователей, для удовлетворения потребностей которых заложенного производителем функционала вполне достаточно. Соответственно и цена у них самая низкая.
> 
> Все остальные варианты (ПРОФ или стандартная, сетевая или не сетевая, SQL или файловая) - особенности прилагаемого движка.
> ...


     Для меня бухгалтера-это немного сложно. Но вроде доходит. Это меня заинтересовала, после того как начала обновлять конфигурацию. Не знала "база" или "ПРОФ". Но обновления прошли только "ПРОФ", на "Базу" ругалась.  Хотя в  пункте "Конфигурация" у меня  пункт "Загрузить измененную конфигурацию". Но в тоже время у меня множество конфигураций, там же и базы по з/п "Камин". Сделала вывод, что у мня "Проф".  :confused:

----------


## avm3110

> Для меня бухгалтера-это немного сложно.


Ну это не в обиду будет сказано. :blush: просто представляете как если на проф. форум бухгалтеров зайдет программист с вопросом - "А слабо разбираюсь, но как мне определить применимость в учете нашей организации упрощённой системы налогообложения".
Согласитесь, что для того чтобы понять в полной мере ответы, нужны всё так определённый объем знаний бух учета.

----------


## prod_tovar

Да мне это и не в обиду. Просто даже не удобно отвлекать Вас. Вам наверное не интересно отвечать на глупые вопросы. Я понимаю этот сайт наверно не для меня, но я очень много полезного узнаю здесь. В просторах бухгалтерии, после вашего форума я чувствую себя уверенным пользователем, хотя здесь полный "Юзер".
     А в системах налогообложения похоже Вы разбираетесь если сравниваете их с конф. "база" или "ПРОФ"  =))
Большое  Спасибо.

----------

